# 7x2 speed road bike gear shifter/brakes wanted



## broady (22 May 2015)

Looking for a pair in any condition as long as they work.
It's for my daughter's road bike as she struggles with the ones near the stem.
Thanks


----------



## broady (1 Jun 2015)

No one have any old ones laying around?


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Jun 2015)

Hello broady.

If memory serves, the original shimano Claris were 7 speed, but not sure on the front shifters.

Maybe they would be compatible?


----------



## broady (2 Jun 2015)

I'm after tourney, sora, clarity, st2300 or anything that will work better than the funny paddle things next to the stem. 
I've told my daughter that I will go halves on the cost (although she is only 8), as I've always tried to teach her the value of money.


----------



## broady (2 Jun 2015)

I may end up buying and old bike just for the shifters and then have another single speed bike for me lol.


----------



## sidevalve (2 Jun 2015)

Not sure what you mean by 'paddle' or why they should be too near the stem. I this is a basic kids mtb then move them to the grips. If you want to buy something else look on e bay - there will be lots of the old 7 speed shifters.


----------



## broady (2 Jun 2015)

It's a kids road bike. A Dawes sprint 24" wheels, and I should really learn the proper name for the shifters on it lol.


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jun 2015)

I'm assuming you are after the combined brake/shifter STI units most road bikes have. 7sp was (until the new tourney came out) almost unheard of for road STI shifters (ok there was RSX, but they're so few and far between that it's not worth looking for). Now the tourney shifters will do 7sp and will be a good bet.

If she has a cassette rear hub then it may be cheaper to go 8sp as most of the lower end STI bikes were using 8sp until the last couple years.


----------



## broady (2 Jun 2015)

I haven't actually checked if it's a cassette or not.
But that would be a new rear 24" wheel with an 8 speed and wouldn't I have to change the crank and front/rear mech? Or Could I just change the freehub from an 8 speed wheel?


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jun 2015)

The chain width for 8sp is the same as 7sp, and the front/rear mechs aren't indexed (they move as far as the shifters tell them). I would expect that you should be able to keep the cranks/mechs with the new shifters.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (2 Jun 2015)

I am upgrading to 105 soon. So will have a full Claris set available. STI shifters, mechs, etc, etc


----------

